# smugmug?



## Dottore46 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen various people displaying their photos on smugmug. I checked out their site and I love how it's style. I've also looked at their intro videos and like what they stand for.

I'm thinking of signing up for an account but it seems like its for pro's. Is it for the enthusiast or more aspirational photographer's?

Any conclusions / advice is welcomed and appreciated.

Rob


----------



## hurd300403 (Mar 16, 2011)

i started with the free smugmug account, but now use it exclusively as my online deliverable for any and all clients. couldn't be happier.

my page: photos.samuelhurd.com

Obviously, I went for the pro subscription after just a few months! I don't use it as my main "store front" on the web though. Basically just for delivery to clients, online backup of my work, and print ordering (which i don't emphasize for my business). I do use/love bayphoto when making prints myself though.

hope that helps!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

it was between smugmug and zenfolio for me.  After a lot of research I went with zenfolio.  Cheaper and the controls are better I think.  Plus it looks much better.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a smugmugger. Check it out. I love it. I have the power account. 

http://www.ericholmesphotography.com


----------



## digital flower (Mar 16, 2011)

I like them. The whole experience has been smooth. Look around for coupons/discounts when I got my account it was 50% off for the year. They have fulfilled a lot of orders and every body has been happy.

Here is my site:
My smugmug


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Mar 17, 2011)

I have Smugmug and love it. Mine is www.FiveAlarmPhotography.com


----------



## GwagDesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

I think many people underestimate the potential SmugMug has to offer A good example is to check out these customizations by WolfSnap

http://www.wolfsnap.com/smugmug-customization-samples/

Been very happy with them for the past 2 years now
http://www.GwagDesigns.com


----------



## DrDavid (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the shout-out!

I keep seeing a ton of referrals from thephotoforum.com; and thought I could possibly hang out here a bit to answers some website questions! Obviously, we do a TON of SmugMug, but we do a lot of Wordpress sites too. We're pretty agnostic about which platform we work on--which is nice since I can help you choose from all your options 

Anyways, @GwagDesigns is totally right; you can do a TON of things with SmugMug that you wouldn't necessarily think was possible on first glance. For example, we can integrate PayPal/Google Checkout options to allow for deposits to be paid on your site, we can create full screen iDevice friendly slideshows, etc..

Of course, Wordpress lets us have even MORE freedom; but, there is a TON you can do with SmugMug; and they're relatively inexpensive per year. Although, if you're doing a lot of selling on SM, the commissions will kill you. LOL

Anyways, if you want to check out SmugMug, be sure to visit Save on SmugMug.com | Save up to 38% on your first year of SmugMug and SmugMug Pro by using our coupon code! -- it has coupon codes to save you up to 38% on your 1st year's subscription.

David


----------



## illbowhunter (Aug 10, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I'm a smugmugger. Check it out. I love it. I have the power account.
> 
> http://www.ericholmesphotography.com



Like your smugmug site.  Did you set up your site yourself or have it done for you.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 10, 2011)

illbowhunter said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a smugmugger. Check it out. I love it. I have the power account.
> ...



I agree, great looking site.

A few things I noticed:
the HOME link brings you to Eric Holmes Photography | SmugMug  the link with smugmug in it.  Should that not be your regular URL?
The ENGAGEMENTS link brings you to an empty page
The SENIORS link brings me to the home page with your url Eric Holmes Photography | SmugMug

I like how you have actual pictures in the Protected Galleries.  

Man, I need a site update.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 10, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> illbowhunter said:
> 
> 
> > eric-holmes said:
> ...


1. I am a power user and to make it leave off the "SmugMug" you have to be a Pro user. They have to get you somewhere.
2. Try the engagement tab again, it's currently working for me.
3. I worked on the coding issues with that gallery. Any better?


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 10, 2011)

illbowhunter said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a smugmugger. Check it out. I love it. I have the power account.
> ...


I did it all myself but I used lots and lots of tutorials found on dgrin.com


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 10, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > illbowhunter said:
> ...



Yep, s'all good and working now


----------

